
Hisense A5 is a single screen E Ink Phone - sexy_seedbox
https://goodereader.com/blog/smartphones-2/hisense-a5-is-a-single-screen-e-ink-phone
======
pavelmark
Seems like this thing is going to be impossible to find. Any tips on tracking
one down?

